# Poachers and Fuzz



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

I wanted to report that i was getting skunked at my honey hole (Howard rd) yesterday, and was stopped and asked for my license which i gladly produced. It was a very nice site to see because apparently my buddy and I were the only people up there with fishing licences. They hit everyone else for no licence fines, short crappie(under 9 inches), and litering. $450 in total fines per person. I was loving it and hopefully this will keep the poachers and rifraf away in the future. The ranger told me he has been writing up 20-30 people per week just at this location. 
3 final notes
1) I was skunked yesterday, and it appears very clear to me that this spot ONLY produces between 9pm and midnight. 
2) this spot never produces when the wind is not out of the north or west
3) NEVER keep anything under limit. I was raised that if you catch something close to limit and in the process of catching and getting the hook out that if the fish is bleeding bad and going to die that you should keep it instead of being wastful and throwing back a dead fish. The ranger mentioned to me to never do that because short is short and that it has to be thrown back. I just thought everyone might want to know that in spit of it being the moral thing to do it is in your best interests to always throw back short fish no matter what.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 to the ranger... Too many people go and take fish out with paying their due by getting their license. Now I would like to see a license work for all 50 states so I dont have to buy so many licenses a year lol but I do like that they seem to be checking more for them. I got checked for the first time this year. Doesnt bother me one bit.


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

I still can't figure out why someone would pay hundreds compared to $19. I've got a few friends that fish a few times a year and refuse to get their license so I've had to stop takin them unless they get it at the bait store. Needless to say we all end up legal. Oh, and thanks for the info on a gut-hooked fish. I've always thrown them back just in case now I can let my buddies know the facts.


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

good post! makes me feel better they are out there cracking down.
throwing back shorties never hit me so much as going out on the head boats in FL.
tons (ok, not really tons) but allot of snappers too short thrown back.....to the dolphins who follow the boat waiting for the free meal!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to say that in all my fishing years I had never come across the DNR. Last year I was checked twice. 

Great idea on the license for all 50 states. I'm going to need that as I'm going to SC in September and Key West in January. Hope to catch some cool stuff.


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great to hear that the Ranger's are doing there jobs... and as for throwing back the hurt fish.. its not a loss... im sure there are enough critters out there who will come along and eat anything they find.....and i also would love to see the ability to buy a license that would cover more than one state..and still give u the option to just buy for ohio...or where ever u need to go..


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

KDOG1976 said:


> I wanted to report that i was getting skunked at my honey hole (Howard rd) yesterday, and was stopped and asked for my license which i gladly produced. It was a very nice site to see because apparently my buddy and I were the only people up there with fishing licences. They hit everyone else for no licence fines, short crappie(under 9 inches), and litering. $450 in total fines per person. I was loving it and hopefully this will keep the poachers and rifraf away in the future. The ranger told me he has been writing up 20-30 people per week just at this location.
> 3 final notes
> 1) I was skunked yesterday, and it appears very clear to me that this spot ONLY produces between 9pm and midnight.
> 2) this spot never produces when the wind is not out of the north or west
> 3) NEVER keep anything under limit. I was raised that if you catch something close to limit and in the process of catching and getting the hook out that if the fish is bleeding bad and going to die that you should keep it instead of being wastful and throwing back a dead fish. The ranger mentioned to me to never do that because short is short and that it has to be thrown back. I just thought everyone might want to know that in spit of it being the moral thing to do it is in your best interests to always throw back short fish no matter what.


Maybe, not many knew of the "Honey Hole" until you posted on the world wide web for all to see. Then, the lurkers and "rifraf" as you referred to them came out in droves, and the fishing went to crap, the place got littered up and somebody who used to really enjoy the place got fed up and called the GW. 

Do you now see the impact you can have on a nice fishing location. Sharing information is good especially tactics, techniques and general areas. However, to say go to this spot as I have been slayin em...................well. 

:arrogant:


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Why would you go to Alum Creek of all places without a license I buy both of my license every year first thing so it makes no difference to me, but if your a guy who wants to go fishing without a license cant you find a spot a little less public.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw them checking people at 2 different locations at 2 different times of the day around Oshay yesterday... 

Sow


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> maybe, not many knew of the "honey hole" until you posted on the world wide web for all to see. Then, the lurkers and "rifraf" as you referred to them came out in droves, and the fishing went to crap, the place got littered up and somebody who used to really enjoy the place got fed up and called the gw.
> 
> Do you now see the impact you can have on a nice fishing location. Sharing information is good especially tactics, techniques and general areas. However, to say go to this spot as i have been slayin em...................well.



amen!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll bet littering lurkers & rif-raf were at Howard Rd. long b/4 Kdog posted it! This is a large site, however 18,000+ members aint squat when you consider that Ohio sells over 1 million fishing licenses a year. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

they could issue sooooo many tickets, especially for littering. Just head to any easily accessible spot below a dam! Heck just head to any spot with easy access that gets heavily fished.

Next time I see Mr Drives a small black pickup and Mr walks around with a giant red tackle bag littering the ponds I fish with their soft plastics I'm gonna punch them in the foice! One of the greenies I caught caughed up a whole senko type when I lipped it. I realize this is probably not from littering but I did also see a turtle trying to eat a discarded plastic worm not to mention the stuff has chemicals that are bad for the water (some not as much). I picked up three of the middle lure Sunday night and the Frog Sunday night in spots that I had fished then they fished then I fished again. They weren't there the first time around.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Maybe, not many knew of the "Honey Hole" until you posted on the world wide web for all to see. Then, the lurkers and "rifraf" as you referred to them came out in droves, and the fishing went to crap, the place got littered up and somebody who used to really enjoy the place got fed up and called the GW.
> 
> Do you now see the impact you can have on a nice fishing location. Sharing information is good especially tactics, techniques and general areas. However, to say go to this spot as I have been slayin em...................well.
> 
> :arrogant:


I hear ya there!!

Amen brother


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I was on a bass Fishing trip in Tennessee with a guide, after a few hours on the boat he sort of said with concern, I forgot to ask you guys if you got your license, we of course said we had, but he was so concerned that I asked him if he got in to some type of trouble if we had not, he said no, not me, but they take you straight to jail here.........!! Now that is a deterent!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I love when people argue about "honey holes". Anybody take time to notice they are always on public waters? There is NO such thing as a "secret" place on public water. People have been there before you and will be there after you. When I have taken the time to hike 4 miles to an AEP pond and someone is already there, it ain't no secret.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Jeez, does every new member need to chime in their opinion on "Honey Holes" in every single thread? 



I got checked for the first time at Oshay 2 months ago. Officer was really nice and we chatted about fishing as I was the last one checked. I would love to see more officers checking people in central Ohio streams/tailwaters.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

the more publicity a place gets (especially to strangers), the more trashed it gets. Many fisherman are littering slobs.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

poachers suck, dnr officials rock and honey holes are a dime a dozen....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Jeez, does every new member need to chime in their opinion on "Honey Holes" in every single thread?


that seems to be a more of a habit of some "older" members than "new" ones,LOL.

as far as honey holes go,i have several on various waters,but since lots of other people fish them, maybe they are their honey holes also


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

thegcdawg said:


> I love when people argue about "honey holes". Anybody take time to notice they are always on public waters? There is NO such thing as a "secret" place on public water. People have been there before you and will be there after you. When I have taken the time to hike 4 miles to an AEP pond and someone is already there, it ain't no secret.


Agree with you to a point. It's alot better getting to that spot you walked 4 miles to and finding one guy there as oppossed to the 20 guys with stringers who would have never visited that spot if someone hadn't given it out on the internet.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I guess I am just bitter (jealous) because i am limited to bank fishing and can't easily access the out of the way places.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree...
There are some folks out there that make it hard on the rest of us when it comes to taking care of our fishing areas. I also take pleasure in knowing that some of the cheater/slobs are being caught by our public servants.

On the subject of honey holes, it may be best to go ahead and disclose your technique of catching the fish, but just generalize the location.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Im glad to hear that the ranger has been cracking down on that! i have seen to many people litter and keep undersized fish.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I wish more people would call and report poachers etc. There are some people who take the "I don't want to get involved" attitude and won't make that call. Personally, I think the government is way too big and needs to get out of everyone's life, but there are limits in place and it's everyone's job to follow the law. 

Someone already said that a lot of fisherman are littering slobs and it's true. Even worse is when I see a parent not pouncing on a kid who litters. There is nothing like setting up the next generation to be ignorant, backwater jackasses.

OK, I guess I'm a little bitter too! 

My goal for the summer is to buy a boat so I can fish with more freedom. I like shore fishing and how people fishing will help each other. 

But, the one rude jerk seems to spoil everything. My son and I were fishing at Sellers Point the other day and some guy came along and all but pushed him from this spot. He actually tried to intimidate a five year old kid and forced my son to move around me and fish there. When I realized what was going on I moved into my son's spot and told him to come back and fish where he started. 

I hate, hate, hate acting that way. Even worse is being in a situation where an altercation might take place while my son is there.

The last few times it happened I walked away thinking it made me the bigger person. Here's the problem with that, my son was learning it is ok to bully people out of the "honey hole" if you're bigger. That isn't how I want my son to see things. 

As expected, the jerk that bullied my son left when I didn't back down. My guess is he gets away with acting that way a lot so he keeps doing it. 

It's very frustrating and it's tough to be in that situation with my son. No matter how I respond I lose, if I back down my son sees that, if I fight, he sees me fighing. 

It's a no-win situation. So to me, the boat is more about freedom that actually catching fish and I truly understand that there are bullies on the water too. 

Still, there are more areas to fish at Buckeye Lake from a boat than from the shore. 

OK, rant off!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

hang in there gerard that boat and a job will come soon enough and you will have several choices on where to fish. i am currently looking for a good motor to put on my boat and i will be set. there is nothing like trolling and riding by sellers point when its crowded and saying boy i am glad i am not fishing there today. i know what your saying about the bank slobs its not any fun sometimes. but just remember there are boat slobs to but atleast you can get away from them easy when you have a boat.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pep talk. I know it will work out, and when it does it will make getting that boat all the more sweet.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

if you dont have a boat by next spring we can hook up and take you and your son fishing out of my boat. i could go fishing anytime and not catch a fish as long as the kids are catching and having fun. i have only been fishing buckeye a couple years but with the help of others me and my friend have learned it quickly.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Thanks. The group here has been really good about helping me out when it comes to getting the boy fishing. 

I like to river fish and have pretty good success. However, I really don't like taking him into some of the spots in the Columbus area where the best river fishing is found. It requires wading, etc and the way I see it, if he falls in a lake he will stay in the general area - if he falls in the river there is no telling where he will end up.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

CamdenGizzard said:


> poachers suck, dnr officials rock and honey holes are a dime a dozen....


Lots of good comments here. GerardV, the only way to beat the jerks is to outnumber them. Can't shame a person who is shameless, and if you sock him in the nose even though he deserves it, well, he may lose the spot he stole but he got you to lower yourself to his level, so he won the bigger battle. Teach your boy, and every other boy you can, how to be a true sportsman, and perhaps things will be better for his generation. Talk it over with him in an age-appropriate manner, and he'll respect you for it and likely will learn to respect, and agree with, your views.

Sorry for the psychology lecture--:good: to a conscientious dad. 

andesangler


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

completely understand, you don't have to apologize for the lecture. It's well taken and I try to do everything possible to avoid any confrontation for a lot of reasons. First, because rarely is it productive.

Lowering myself also does little to teach my son. So, I try at all times to walk away if possible but sometimes I get sick of being pushed around. 

Teaching my son the right way of doing things is far and away the most important thing to me. That's why we don't keep short fish, don't poach and try to be courteous at all times while fishing. 

Second, I am well known in the pro-gun community in Ohio. Do a google search of my full name and you can see that I'm heavily involved in Ohio's concealed carry movement, and as my signature notes, I'm part (and one of the founders) of Buckeye Firearms Association/Foundation. We won the NRA's grassroots organization of the year for 2008, so we aren't some wanna be group. 

Anyway, the last thing we need is to have me get arrested because I couldn't control my temper. Much like people fishing who don't clean up their garbage give us all a bad name, my arrest would give all legal gun owners in Ohio a bad name.

Trust me, I'm not that high on myself, but know the media and how they use things. I already was singled out by the Columbus Dispatch in an editorial and attack for something I didn't say. 

They live to attack someone that fights for gun rights. Make no mistake, they often see outdoors enthusiasts as one step above cavemen as well. Actually, I think they see us as one step below caveman at times and it isn't fair. 




andesangler said:


> Lots of good comments here. GerardV, the only way to beat the jerks is to outnumber them. Can't shame a person who is shameless, and if you sock him in the nose even though he deserves it, well, he may lose the spot he stole but he got you to lower yourself to his level, so he won the bigger battle. Teach your boy, and every other boy you can, how to be a true sportsman, and perhaps things will be better for his generation. Talk it over with him in an age-appropriate manner, and he'll respect you for it and likely will learn to respect, and agree with, your views.
> 
> Sorry for the psychology lecture--:good: to a conscientious dad.
> 
> andesangler


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Maybe, not many knew of the "Honey Hole" until you posted on the world wide web for all to see. Then, the lurkers and "rifraf" as you referred to them came out in droves, and the fishing went to crap, the place got littered up and somebody who used to really enjoy the place got fed up and called the GW.
> 
> Do you now see the impact you can have on a nice fishing location. Sharing information is good especially tactics, techniques and general areas. However, to say go to this spot as I have been slayin em...................well.
> 
> :arrogant:


howard rd is in no way or ever has been a "secret" spot


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

OK... just like Migratory bird hunting. You would think the federal stamp would be enough. That was the intent when it was started... that is to "regulate" hunting Migratory Birds that cross state borders. But the states still get their cut by requiring a their license in addition to the stamp.
Since very few fish cross state lines, there is absolutely no reason to give the fed any reason to regulate fishing... other than for commercial purposes for which they already do in some areas (i.e. ocean coastlines).


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i saw no such suggestion,so keep the poilitcal statements out of the conversation.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Misfit
It was a comment on a suggestion in the fifth post in this thread.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there was nothing in that post that invited a political opinion(which would still not be an excuse).please refer to the rules of the site if you are not familiar with them.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm sorry you and you're son went through that. I've wittnessed situations like that myself. It is hard to figure out how to handle these people, because it is a no win situation. Either way you guys handled it was ok to me. You guys were'nt the agressors, or the problem! You guys were the victoms of a forced situation, when you only came there to enjoy some fishing! I think you did well in a hard situation!


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

hey all went to alum last night for first time this year.. was a blast.... but to go along with this post... when we first pulled in we was shocked to see like 8 game wardens... they busted 5 people all in same group for driking and 2 people with no liscense..crazy... but had the kids and family with us.. shore fishing.. near a boat rame off of howard rd... caught a bunch of small cats nothing over 4 pounds.. and a huge turtle... but kids had a blast with the little gills and yellow belly cats....

so my suggestion to all who want to brave it... dont drink in state parks or fish without your license

PS... anyone who's fishing there today and see a huge bobber floating unmanned with a glow stick attached thats mine u can grab it for me..lol


----------

